# CAUTION: Hikers and scouters: A lot of rattlesnakes out these days



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Seen a half dozen of these bad boys this week. A lot more than normal.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt...says video is "private"


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

gdog said:


> Matt...says video is "private"


oops. Sorry. it should be public now. Let me know if it works.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah it works...and I hope you beat the snot out of that thing with your GoPro!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Where's the "big game"?-O,-


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

It looked like it had a lead deficiancy


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread is for everyone who got a hit on their CC today and are going to head out at first light tomorrow already trying to locate their fall prize.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

There are few things that give me the heebie jeebie retard chills, but rattlers are one of them. Bleh.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd probably bite too if you kept shoving a camera in my face. Some of those looked like some pretty big rattlers though!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> I'd probably bite too if you kept shoving a camera in my face. Some of those looked like some pretty big rattlers though!


That one is decent. A friend just came across one about a week ago, that was a solid 5 footer, 2.5 inch diameter through its mid section. Biggest he has ever seen, and at 9000' no less.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

There's a lot of them bad boys out there in da' woods and deserts. :shock: -O,-


----------

